# An Exhortation to Family Religion -- Thomas Gouge



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2008)

Thomas Gouge, _The Christian Householder_:



> LET the third Use be an use of exhortation, to stir up all Christian parents, and masters of families, to be careful, that their whole house do faithfully serve the Lord, as well as themselves; that they take up Joshua's resolution, _As for me and my house, we will serve the Lord_. As you would not be guilty of the body and blood of your children, and servants' souls; and as you would not have them cry out against you in everlasting fire, see that you bring them up in the fear and admonition of the Lord. And to this end:
> 
> Oh! let religion be in your families, not as a matter of small importance, only to be mined by the bye, or at leisure hours, when the world will give you leave; but let it be the tending business of the house. O let your houses be nurseries for the church of God. Yea, let it be said of your houses, as that of the Psalmist, Psalm lxxxvii.5. _That this man and that man was born there_. And, if you would that your children should bless you, that your servants should bless you? Oh! then set up religion and piety in your families. And, as ever you would be blessed, or be a blessing to them; let your hearts and your houses be the temples of the living God, in which his worship may be duly performed.
> 
> Yea, every parent, master and governor, should be that in _the body politic of his own house_, which the Heart is in the _natural body of man_; as it communicateth life and vital spirits to the rest of the members: so must the master of the household endeavour to impart the spiritual life of grace, to all that are members of his body politic; and his house, by a constant conscionable performance of holy and religious duties there; and this would make it _a little church_; For, the maintaining the worship of God, makes every house to become _a sanctuary, an house of God_. Hence, divers pious governors in the New Testament, are said to have _churches_ in their houses; as Philemon, verse 2. and 1 Cor. xvi.19. Aquila and Priscilla, and Nimphas, Col. iv.15. all whose _houses_ were called _churches_; as in respect of the saints in their houses, so, in respect of the worship of God among them. Oh what an honour will this be to us, when, upon this account, our habitations shall be called rather _churches_, than _private houses! temples of God_, rather than the _dwellings of men!_


----------

